# Getting a puppy in college?



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

If you're ready for the commitment then I agree it would be easier to train a puppy now with your roomie.
Just keep in mind that it's almost exactly like having a newborn baby, except that it bites  

Good luck in your decision and with college!


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

I got Keisel during the Spring semester this year and I'm a junior in college. I tried to get him during Christmas break but it didn't work out that way. If I had to do it again, I would try and get a puppy near a break (Christmas, Spring, Summer, Thanksgiving, etc) to have the first few days (if not week) dedicated to the puppy. 

Some cons about the first few nights are not getting a full nights rest, waking up super early to let them potty as well as throughout the day, feeding them 3 times a day and also training. There might be a few things other things but those quickly stand out in my memory. If you can, try and pick late classes so you can have the morning with the puppy before you leave for class. Are you going to crate train him? I would suggest doing a few fun crate training ideas before just putting him in the crate. Also make sure you aren't gone for too long (classes back to back) because they will need to go out every couple of hours when they are only 8 weeks old. You can search my name and threads I've created and I've gotten some great advice when I first got Keisel. 

Keisel was a great puppy but he still had some handful moments. I remember skipping a class or two because I was exhausted and just needed to sleep. If you want to remember anything.. a tired puppy is a good puppy! Good luck and I hope I helped you with some of your questions


----------



## Nally (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you!

Roushbabe, can you elaborate on the fun crate training? Do you mean getting the puppy used to it with toys/food first? I'm going to *try* to get the puppy at the beginning of summer so I'll be able to have a week or more off to spend with her. I definitely agree that that would be best!  Thanks for your advice!


----------



## FinnsMomma (Jun 24, 2013)

I had gotten my Yorkshire Terrier when I entered into college. It was much easier looking back now to train her and to have the time to work with her compared to me now having graduated with a golden puppy. I had a flexible work schedule and classes that allowed me to let me out in between and then also more free time. As a working professional I have now figured out that training my golden puppy is different as they are 1) different breeds 2) my time constraints are much different. 

I believe the best key to success with a dog is consistency and I worked very hard with Roxie while in college and now into adulthood have began to work hard to train Finn however different the journey may be. I also think that through training and bonding with her it was almost therapeutic. 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Nally (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks Finnsmomma! I'm glad to know that there are other people who have gotten dogs while in school and it has worked out. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

It could depend on what career you plan to pursue after college. I know that I was working WAY too many hours after I graduated to even think of getting a dog. It sounds like you have a good plan for the college time, but also give a good thought to the post college years. 

Good luck!


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

I think puppy training on a school schedule is pretty awesome. I got Iorek right before spring break. Unfortunately, I had to get my wisdom teeth out too so uh... that didn't go quite as planned, but nonetheless! I only had one quarter to get through before I could be home with him for the summer, which was right when he happened to need the most training. 

A few mundane things to consider : 
* Get puppy used to being left home alone at all sorts of times. At some point, you may have an evening class and do not want to be in a situation where your puppy expects you home to stay by x time every day. 
* Try to avoid those god awful 3-4 hour classes for awhile. If you have to take one, try to plan it during a time frame after a meal and while puppy would be napping. 
* Have a backup dog feeder/pottier/exerciser if you rely on public transportation to get to and from home. Public transportation is a finicky beast and puppies do not appreciate it haha
* Make the crate the most amazing, positive, wonderful place in the world. Not only because you will need it while you are gone, but you will need it while you are home and trying to study. 
* Go to training class  It'll give you both the structured environment you'll need during a time in your life when life varies so much from day to day.
* Ask any and all professors if puppy can come to class! This will get shot down more often than not, but it's worth asking. 

A couple not so mundane things to consider : 
* Money. I am completely unaware of your circumstances and for all I know, this could be a complete nonissue, but I know I was not rolling in large sums of emergency money in college. Pet insurance might be a very valuable thing for you. 
* Living location instability once you get working. Is there a decent market for rentals that allow large breed dogs in any areas where you would potentially need to move for work? This is probably my biggest fear as a renter. Will you be in a position to turn down job offers if they are in an area where you can't find pet friendly rentals? Again, I am completely unaware of your particular circumstances. Pet friendly rentals are just a particularly pressing question for large breed dog owners. We get a lot less leeway than dogs under 25lbs, unfortunately.

Other than that, have fun! Prepare for some mass chaos for awhile but it'll all even out in time


----------



## Gold Digger (Sep 19, 2012)

I think raising a puppy during senior year is a great idea since you have more free time. The only thing I would consider is after graduating and working full time. I got mine after graduating college and have a M-F 8-5 job. First, after getting a job try living close to work. Since my boy is alone, I come home every day for lunch to let him out and spend time with him. Better yet, maybe you have a friend or family member that can help out. It stresses me out leaving him alone and when someone wants to go out on a Friday night I feel too guilty to leave him home again. Which is why I resorted to daycare a couple times per week. 

It's true, it's like having a baby! But I really think senior year would be a great time to start especially since you have a roommate willing to help.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

On a different note, I got a cat in college. Looking back it was the wrong thing for me to do. It held me back from doing an internship and moving easily to new places. I ended up turning down an internship because I couldn't figure out what to do with my cat. All the sudden it limited where I could live and how I could travel to look for a job. Cats are more contained than a dog or puppy. I personally would wait. What if you got a job in Ohio when you graduated? Now you have to consider finding an apartment that will allow a puppy or dog. Then there is the time between getting the job and finding place to live. Where will your dog stay in the meantime? Also when I got out of college I had a ton of student loans, car payments, etc. that I didn't have when I was in college. Also the college town had cheap rent. Not so when I graduated and moved away. My bills required that I work 2 jobs to make ends meet. Less time for me and my cat.


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

I got a puppy my last semester(last 2 months) of college. I had a super busy schedule but my husband's schedule and mine were offset; he was home when I wasn't and vice versa. So someone was always home with the puppy. Because of our schedule we decided it would work well. And it did. 

It just so happened to be the most stressful time of my whole college experience but not because of the puppy. Even if we hadn't gotten Ben it still would've been the most stressful time for me because of tests, studying and other things specific to my degree. So adding an 8 week old puppy that didn't let me sleep much didn't help. Luckily I could still function with little sleep lol! Also it was hard to study because I always wanted to play with Ben! He was so distracting  

But like I said it worked well because my husband was able to help me with the puppy. When I was home I could just focus on the puppy and when I'd leave I knew I had my husband spending time with him and taking care of him. 

It sounds like your schedule will be lighter than mine was and you have your roommate willing to help you so that sound like a good plan! Having your roommate's help is what I think will make it work during the puppy stages. Just know you'll lose some sleep at first but what college student sleeps? Haha 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

If you had a college schedule like mine- it would be a great time to do it! I only had classes on Tuesday and Thursday my senior year so it was wonderful. I will say though- be prepared to be tied to the house/apartment for a while. It is seriously like having a child. Anytime you think you might be away from the house for more than 4 hours you need to make sure you have somebody there. It is also the most rewarding thing ever!

Time commitment aside.. I think money is a huge thing to be prepared for. Training is not cheap, and the puppy years are very expensive with all the shots, neutering, etc. Our 9 month pup just came down with pneumonia after getting kennel cough... which he was vaccinated for! $1200 night at the vet just for x rays and meds. With pet insurance it helps but you still need to pay for everything out of pocket before you are reimbursed up to 30 days later. 

My only one other thing would be if you live with roommates, make sure they are ready for the commitment too. They need to train the same way you do, not feed table scraps, and puppy proof. Things easily fall on the floor and can be left out for puppies to get at. Its just as much of a commitment on their end too in that aspect.


----------



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm getting a puppy in the fall and I'm a junior I got a puppy, now my one year old, as a sophomore  I thought it was way easy because I was never gone all day. I'd come home after class throughout the day and I don't have class every day so it's great!


----------



## Nally (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you for all the responses! There are a few things brought up that I haven't considered yet so I have a lot to think about.


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/100921-1st-year-expenses.html

Here is a thread I made a loonnggg time ago with a decent sample of first year expenses responses.

Since then, we've spent upwards of 5k on medical stuff. Some of it has been able to be reimbursed by pet insurance, some of it not. It's important to think about where your "limit" is in regards to health expenditures, especially with Golden's who tend to come up with some interesting medical issues.


----------



## Max's Mommy47 (May 25, 2013)

My boyfriend and I just got a puppy this summer and we will be seniors in college this upcoming year. We love him so much and so happy we got him, but I'm not sure if I would be able to do it without my boyfriend. Max is certainly a handful but as long as you get your puppy on a routine and loving his crate, you will be fine. Make sure your roommate is 100% willing to help you out. Puppies can be frustrating at times, so make sure she is aware and will still help you out, because you will need it. For me, my senior year will be my easiest so that's why we decided to go ahead and get Max now. Hopefully, you're in the same boat! Best of luck!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nally (Jun 20, 2013)

Mirinde--Do you have pet insurance? How much does it typically cost? Since they only reimburse you for some things does it really save you money in the end? Thank you!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

When you graduate will you move home to your parents? Will they want a dog???
Personally I don't think its a good idea. My daughter lived in a large house with ten other girls. One had a dog which was left in the bedroom whenever she wasn't there........which was during class, studying and partying on the weekends. My daughter said it was awful listening to the dog crying while alone.


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

There are a billion threads here on pet insurance if you want to run a search for more responses on that, but I'll answer for my experience  

Pet Insurance costs vary depending on the plan you select and the company you go through. We have PetPlan with a $100 deductible per condition with 100% reimbursement after the deductible and 20% coinsurance for non-life-saving diagnostics. It's $37 a month. It would be even cheaper if we went with a higher deductible or lower reimbursement but right now, that is what is most realistic for us in an emergency situation so that is what we went with. It has saved us a TON of money... about $2500. In essence, so far, pet insurance has paid for itself for the next five years. When Iorek had a sudden onset of seizure behavior, we were able to do literally everything available to us diagnostically with a certified neurologist without a second thought because of pet insurance. 

With that said, different people have different experiences. Plenty of people do not have pet insurance. You just have to think about what is best for your situation.


----------



## Nally (Jun 20, 2013)

murphy, I'm not quite sure what's going to happen after graduation so that's something I'll definitely need to think about and discuss with my parents more. That sounds horrible for that poor dog.  Luckily I'll only be living with one roommate! I can't imagine living in a house with 10 girls... O_O I lived with three girls this year and even that didn't go so well. Anyway, if I'm going to get a puppy I know to make sure I'm 100% going to be committed no matter what. I wouldn't want to put a dog in a situation where it had to be in my room during the day, night AND weekends. That sounds awful.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I got my first dog, Daphne, when I was a senior in college. I worked part time at a pet supply store and was able to bring her to work with me. It was the best  I was also newly married at the time, and actually spent a good part of my honeymoon in Maine in Internet Cafes (this is dating me) dreaming about which dog would be offered to us from the rescue. Pet insurance is an excellent idea - Daphne developed breast cancer after she had been with us for about three and a half years. The surgery and subsequent switch to different food, acupuncture, etc, pretty much wiped us clean of the little savings we had accumulated. If you don't have pet insurance, an emergency fund with a couple thousand bucks is essential! Kea, my golden, came to us in 2011 as a puppy, a year after I started graduate school. I work from home a lot as a grad student when I'm not in class, and coming off of 5 years in an intense position where I worked a lot of crazy hours, I realized grad school would be a fantastic time to have a new puppy. We're planning on adding puppy number 2 within a year or so, fully realizing that once I finish my PhD and hop on the tenure track, I will not have nearly as much time and perhaps more importantly, flexibility, as I have right now. We've made similar decisions regarding timing of human children, which has proven much more difficult for us, but that's a different story for a different time


----------



## Nally (Jun 20, 2013)

KeaColorado, thank you! Did you have time for homework still? I do well in school and I need to keep that up. Is it realistic to have a dog and still do very well in classes? Did you ever have to have someone babysit your pup while you studied? I was curious to how people have handled that.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Daphne was older when we got her, so she was already housebroken. I did take her to obedience class to teach her basic commands, and she had to be taught how to play with toys. I didn't have any trouble finding the time to study in college, but I did have a lighter course load my senior year, intentionally planned that way after I got engaged to my husband after my sophomore year. I had no trouble at all keeping up with my studies. Kea was an incredibly easy puppy. She arrived in late June when I was on break from classes, but still working on research. She was potty trained within about a week. If you are diligent and do it right from the start, you won't find yourself in a situation where you a have a 6 month old puppy who is not housebroken. There are tons of threads on here about housebreaking. Having a helpful roommate will be good - in my case, I had a husband, so he shared a bit more of the responsibility than the average roommate  You'll need to be prepared to handle 100% of the puppy commitments, and if your roommate helps out, that's great, but I wouldn't count on it, especially after the first few months. Is your landlord ok with the puppy? Some places require additional pet deposits, and some places require additional monthly pet rent on top of the deposit. During my first year of grad school, we rented a place next door to a "family" of undergrads who got a lab puppy. I was a little worried about them at first, but they did great. They took him to classes, spent lots of time playing with him outside, and he turned out fine. You will have to think ahead if you're going to go out with friends and plan for being home in time to take the puppy out. You will be making a commitment to this puppy for the next 10-12 years of its life, which is a pretty big deal. Good luck, and you are doing the right thing by asking lots of questions and educating yourself before becoming smitten with a little furball, because believe me, when you reach that point, there's no turning back!!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

And yes, it is most definitely realistic to have a dog and do very well in classes. I graduated with the highest GPA in my undergrad major and I'm currently entering my 4th straight year of graduate school with a 4.0 GPA and several publications "in press". I'd argue I've done this well BECAUSE of my dog.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Nally said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I’ve asked some questions around here already about getting a new pup, and my plan as of now is getting one while I’m a senior in college next summer. I know that there is a thread about young dog owners, but I was wondering if anyone has had any experience raising a puppy while in school? Any tips or advice? Does anyone think it’s a horrible idea? I would like a lot of opinions!


I took my golden to college with me ( Colgate University in Hamilton NY), and it was wonderful. However, I had dogs and horses all my life, and really he was my first priority. I had the same boyfriend through my college years, and he also loved the dog. We safeguarded him at night like nothing else. Even though my housemates were great, Colgate had a big party/ drinking culture, and so if I was out of the house for a few hours at night, I carefully locked him in my room so no door could be left open etc.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

University of Delaware has a puppy raisers club where the students raise puppies that will later become seeing eye dogs. My daughter was very interested in doing this, but at the time we had a very senior dog who would not have done well with a puppy during school breaks ect, so she wasn't able to do it. I think it's definitely possible, especially if you think your circumstances after graduation will work well for having a dog.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I will see if I can get my daughter (Jersey's Mom) to respond here with her experience. Although she was in graduate school it was a more full schedule than I believe her senior year was. It worked out fine for her.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I got Beamer before my senior year in college. Best decision I ever made, he is my best bud. I had a GREAT schedule for raising a puppy when August came around (he was 4-5 months old at that time, since I got him in May). I did dedicate most of my free time to him, though, and I wouldn't change a thing. I was also in an apartment with him at the time. Just be sure you are ready for the responsibility of dog ownership and that your pup comes first.


----------



## Nally (Jun 20, 2013)

AmbikaGR said:


> I will see if I can get my daughter (Jersey's Mom) to respond here with her experience. Although she was in graduate school it was a more full schedule than I believe her senior year was. It worked out fine for her.


Thank you, I would love to hear her experience!


----------



## Carolina Clover (Apr 12, 2013)

I agree that a puppy in college can be great, but like Alaska said, it is the after college that can pose a problem. I got a dog my senior year in college, on a whim, because I loved animals so much. Actually, it wasn't exactly a whim, a fraternity guy got the puppy and he wasn't given the attention he deserved. I took him and loved that dog so much, but he was lots of work. I went to school in NH and if I knew I was going to be gone for long stretches, I'd ride a mountain bike and have him run to wear him out. He still had a bundle of energy. We'd hike, walk and I could generally take him around with me, which was great. There were times when I'd have to go home because I felt guilty about the puppy, and I'd miss a few college opportunities, but that was OK with me. Make sure you are OK with that. 
The problem came after college. I got a job in Boston and while looking for places to stay it was SOOOO expensive. I joined up with 3 other girls and proceeded to look for a good place. 1 out of 20 allowed dogs, and not the convenient, good places. My "roommates" didn't want to stay in a dumpy, out of the way place just because I had a dog. I very much did because I had the dog and loved the dog! In the end the girls rented the easy commute, nice place.... and it didn't allow dogs. At that point I was faced with a decision. I couldn't afford the dumpy places by myself. My mom lived in the midwest with lots of land and she agreed to have my pup for "camp" while I started my career, for the first year. In the end, he became her dog because my job involved so much travel. I always felt terrible about it, though my mom loved him so much. So.....if you have an idea about your post college plans, and the dog will fit into those plans, then college is actually a nice time to have a puppy. 

Good luck!


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

Knowing what I know now, and how my senior year went, personally I would not have been able to raise a puppy while in school. It is such a huge commitment. Your whole life will change. As others have said, it's like having a baby. You mentioned that when you get the puppy in the summer you will only have a couple weeks off? Is that because you are taking summer classes, or will be working during the summer? If you are working, that will be twice as hard to care for a puppy than if you are just taking classes. 

Senior year for me was about finishing up my degree, making sure I passed all my classes, because there wouldn't be a year the following year to make up any lost time. There were a ton of parties, senior events, my friends were closer than ever, and it was probably my most sociable year. I would have felt way too guilty leaving the puppy alone for all of these things, and I would have bummed out not being able to attend what I wanted to. And at that time, I had a very needy bf who took up a lot of my time as well. I'm not sure what your situation is, but those are things to consider. 

I got my puppy in April and I work full time and take graduate classes part time. It was hard in the beginning juggling all of that with a baby puppy. There were days when I thought I didn't know what I had gotten myself into. But it did get much better! Classes ended, and I had a structured schedule with work for my puppy. Like another person mentioned, living close to where you work was a huge help. I live 5 minutes away and I have gone home every day on my lunch break to let my puppy out. This was a big reason I wanted to get a puppy now. My current living situation allows for that flexibility, and though I plan on being at my current job for a while, you never know what will happen in the future if I had to move or find a different job.

Money is a huge part of the first year of puppyhood. After I graduated I had a hard time finding a job, moved back in with my parents for a while, and took a little better than minimum wage job just to pay off bills. I could not imagine having a puppy during that unsure part of my life. Eventually I got a great job, moved out, and made enough money for bills, loans, and puppy bills. 

So just be really sure you are prepared to have limited sleep, downtime for yourself, and a social life. Gone are the days of sleeping in until the puppy is housebroken. If you are willing to make the sacrifices, then you should be ready to raise a puppy!

The good news is there is lots of time between now and then to prepare. Do you have a friend you can puppy/dog sit for? Maybe while they are on vacation or a long weekend. We always had dogs growing up, but it's a whole different responsibility when you are the sole caregiver. I'm glad you have your roommate who is willing to help with the puppy. I did it alone, and the days I would visit with family made it twice as easy when you have help. Keep posting and searching the forum for great advice


----------



## ilovesandwich (May 1, 2013)

You know, we got a puppy a month ago. I've wanted a dog since I was a child and my boyfriend also adores dogs. We are both in college. We both took a big break between college and high school. 

This is how we make it work:
1. We dog-sat and dog-walked for two years before.
2. We fostered dogs for a year and a half before.
3. I take afternoon classes and my boyfriend takes morning classes.
4. We both work VERY part-time as nannies near our home.
5. We found a reputable but affordable vet.
6. We live near fields, dog parks, and in a dog-friendly neighbourhood. 
7. We met puppies at puppy school and have regular playdates. Sandwich plays with another puppy 4-6 times a week. This really helps tire her out.

I'm not sure how easy it would be for me to do this ALONE, I admit. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I actually got Coal as an 8 week old puppy when I was 20 and a junior in college. Since I was not working it worked out for me, even though I had a full course load.


----------



## Nally (Jun 20, 2013)

SwimFun said:


> Knowing what I know now, and how my senior year went, personally I would not have been able to raise a puppy while in school. It is such a huge commitment. Your whole life will change. As others have said, it's like having a baby. You mentioned that when you get the puppy in the summer you will only have a couple weeks off? Is that because you are taking summer classes, or will be working during the summer? If you are working, that will be twice as hard to care for a puppy than if you are just taking classes.
> 
> Senior year for me was about finishing up my degree, making sure I passed all my classes, because there wouldn't be a year the following year to make up any lost time. There were a ton of parties, senior events, my friends were closer than ever, and it was probably my most sociable year. I would have felt way too guilty leaving the puppy alone for all of these things, and I would have bummed out not being able to attend what I wanted to. And at that time, I had a very needy bf who took up a lot of my time as well. I'm not sure what your situation is, but those are things to consider.
> 
> ...


This is great advice! Thanks for sharing your experiences. As of now, I believe I'll be working during the summer if I stay with my current job, but my bosses are very awesome and flexible people. I've actually already talked to one about my plans for getting a puppy and asked her opinion, so I think they'll be willing to work with me. I do think getting a puppy after graduation would be more difficult for me. I think having an older dog during this time would be better and easier to deal with. 

As for after college plans, I'm an education major and plan to (hopefully!) stay where I am to get a teaching position. Fingers crossed. I do have a wonderful boyfriend who is getting his first place on his own soon, so maybe that will factor into my after college plans as well....  But we'll see. Hopefully all these things come together, but I do know that life is unpredictable! I'll definitely have to think more about future plans though. Thanks again!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

I loved having a dog in college - we got our Shadow (an older Sheltie) in college and Suzie (a 2 year old extremely sick/troubled Pointer) in law school. It was a big commitment, but I had so much more time than I do now with a job and kids!! I also loved that I had the dogs trained and part of our household already by the time we started a family. I can't really imagine trying to raise a puppy with kids. So overall, I think it's a great time.

Here are the things to think about... as others have said, money. I would definitely get pet insurance because most college students don't have a bit emergency savings account or high credit card limits to allow you to absorb the cost of an emergency. And there will be SOMETHING at some point that costs a bunch of money.

Also, housing. It is hard (and expensive) to find rental properties that allow bigger dogs. So unless you are planning on buying a house right away after college, just factor in that your options will be limited.

And finally, think about travel. I traveled so much growing up in Europe when I was a kid and in high school and the first couple of years of college, that by the time we got Shadow I was not traveling much. But this is also the time in your life when you are most likely to have the time and freedom to do some traveling - think about what you will do with your pup if you do. 

Good luck!


----------



## sonusmomma (Sep 11, 2012)

I got Sonu last September which was my junior year in college and it has worked out wonderfully.

One big thing to make sure is that your roommate is truly prepared. Even though it won't be her dog, she still will need to be prepared. I have an amazing roommate that has helped me out a lot. When I first got my pup my boyfriend and me made sure that one of us was always home and honestly having another person to share the responsibilities with makes a world of a difference. However, he graduated this last winter and then moved for a job. After that my roommate has really helped me out. If I get held back at school then she will let him out to potty. She uses the same training techniques and corrections as me. If I want to go out for a few hours one night then she will look after him. If I needed to pull an all nighter studying for an exam at the library then she will look after him. Roommates can be life savers at times so make sure she truly is ready. 

As for the first few months make sure your roommate is prepared to see an accident once in awhile, possibly see a few things chewed up, and have hair everywhere. If you have carpet there may be a certain smell that may form as well, but there's products out there that can help with that. Also make sure you discuss with your roommate where the pup will be allowed to hang out when your not home and he reaches the stage where he can be trusted outside of a crate. Sonu reached that point at 6 months and had access to our living room and attached little fenced patio. We live in a third floor apartment. Bathroom and all bedroom doors are closed and kitchen is blocked. I know some roommates would not be okay with something like this because they may feel like the dog is taking over the place and would feel like the dog should stay in your room when your not present. 

Other than that, also be aware that your social life will reduce. You may not necessarily be able to take your pup everywhere with you. For example, in my college town a lot of landlords and apartment complexes do not allow dogs. So if a friend wanted me to come over, I couldn't necessarily always take Sonu with me, especially once he got bigger and harder to hide. I didn't mind the decrease in my social lift just because I am a home body but if your not then that's something to consider. If I decided to go out even at night I always had someone looking after him. 

Financially I had really had no worries just because I had quite a bit saved up and my parents help me out as well. I did enroll him in puppy socialization classes, get him insurance, get him good quality food and since I live in one of the only few pet friendly apts I'm surrounded by neighbors with pets so I was able to make play dates. My vet is also extremely affordable and has a puppy package that includes all the shots the pup will need the first four months along with the deworming. You may want to see if your vet has something like that because you end up saving money. My complex also has a dog park built for tenants and we have a bunch of trails right by the complex so exercising him has been fairly easy.

Last thing I can think of to consider is your parents thoughts on dogs. In case you have to move back home, will they be okay with the dog living there as well? Will they look after him, if you need to relocate for a job and need a bit of time to find a dog friendly place? My parents and grandparents (who live with them) grew up in India where dogs are still loved but seen with the job of guarding your home. So they believe dogs shouldn't be indoors. My whole family absolutely loves Sonu and have made huge compromises with me for when I bring him back home to visit. He's only allowed in the laundry room and dining room indoors. But we have an attached garage and huge back yard and wrap around porch that he has total access to. He honestly loves it outside more but it was something that I had to sort of get comfortable with because I'm use to him being with me everywhere at home. Thankfully we only visit for a little while at a time but just keep Your parents in mind. I know I can trust my family to take care of Sonu,they love him as much as me and he would have my siblings to play with as well. 

All in all this was my experience and the things I could come up with to think about. I think having a pup in college has really helped me bond with him. Due to the fact that I have a lot more time at home versus working 8 hours a day 5 days a week. I was also lucky that Sonu is really mellow so I never really had trouble finding time to study because he would just lay at my feet or play with his toys. However, it's really hard getting yourself to study when you have such a cute fuzz ball next to you  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I got a puppy during my graduate program and it worked very well for me. I got the puppy about a month before starting school so we spent a lot of time bonding together. Once I started school my schedule was flexible enough that I was only gone for up to 4 hours at a time. I went home during breaks and let my pup out, and it was fine! In the beginning there were rough patches because of potty training and scheduling, but it ended up working out fine and once he was about 7-8months he could easily stay on his own and hold it for longer.

Financially, our first year was rough. Getting the basic things like food, treats and toys was easy enough but our boy got parvo even though he was fully vaccinated and we had to suddenly drop 2000$ on him that we really didn't need to be spending. Because of that, we now have a "dog fund" set up as a separate savings acct that has about $3000 in it. You never know what is going to happen and way too many people euthanize or give up their dogs due to financial reasons.

Consider your lifestyle... if you think you are ready to get a puppy, by all means GO FOR IT! I'll never regret getting my Remy while in school. He made the whole thing easier to get through


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh here's a story that gives you a good picture of how your life might change... the night before my very first law school final, Suzie chewed through the cord of my lap top. It was back in the day when Gateway computers were only sold at Gateway stores and every type of computer had its own cord. Our Gateway store didn't carry the cord for my model that was a couple of years old, and it was going to take a week to get one in. All of my notes and everything were on my computer! I had to study without them and I was a nervous wreck!!! But I made great grades, was on law review, got a job working at the second largest law firm in my state, etc. etc. so it didn't hurt me in the long run


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I know it's different in grad school but one thing I will add is that professors generally aren't forgiving of class that is missed because of a sick dog. I got totally chewed out one time after missing a class and emailing the professor to let him know that the reason I wasn't able to make it to class was because my dog was vomiting over and over and I needed to rush him to the vet. He said that no animal should be worth missing class over... but he had allowed another lady to miss the same class because she had a sick child. Anyway, undergrad is easier on those things.... but just be prepared!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

ashleylp said:


> I know it's different in grad school but one thing I will add is that professors generally aren't forgiving of class that is missed because of a sick dog. I got totally chewed out one time after missing a class and emailing the professor to let him know that the reason I wasn't able to make it to class was because my dog was vomiting over and over and I needed to rush him to the vet. He said that no animal should be worth missing class over... but he had allowed another lady to miss the same class because she had a sick child. Anyway, undergrad is easier on those things.... but just be prepared!


As for dogs in graduate school, I was SO fortunate that my advisor was a dog person with no kids (her dogs are like her kids, just like me...). When our Daphne fell ill with a brain tumor a few years ago, I was able to take the time off I needed to be with her during her last few weeks and after her passing. I appreciated that flexibility SO much during that difficult time. Previously, before starting graduate school, I worked a demanding 60-70 hr per week job with an hourly salary and limited vacation time. I never would have been able to take several paid weeks off to tend to my ailing furbaby, no questions asked. I spent two weeks in Hawaii right after that for my thesis research, and our Ellie ended up passing very suddenly from what we believe was hemangiosarcoma and associated spleen rupture the day after I returned, so I took more time off for that. My advisor tragically lost her own two dogs from old age and cancer later that summer, and I was glad to reciprocate the support she gave to me during my own dark days. Then, after Kea joined our family, I was able to work from home for pretty much her whole first year, except for when I was in class. It just depends on who's in charge. When you get to graduate school and/or full time employment, find an advisor or boss who's a dog person and you're home free.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I think the flexibility varies with the major. My undergrad schedule for my junior and senior years was a rigid 8-4, unless I had clinicals for the week and it was 6:30 to 4:00. Only acceptable excuse was a doctor's note.

My daughter had a cat during grad school. With her schedule, it was the only reasonable option.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I got Cozy when I was in college getting by BSN degree in an accelerated program as well as working full-time. I was able to do it only because my parents were agreeable to watching her while I was at school or work. If I was not at school or work Cozy was my responsibility and was not to be left. She went with me every place. If Cozy couldn't go neither could I. It is like having a baby.


----------



## Nally (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your opinions! This has given me a lot of great advice. I wasn't sure exactly what to keep in mind for my particular circumstances but now I have some things to think about and look into before I make a decision. I know that if I have a reasonable schedule and I know exactly what I'm getting myself into, now and for the future, it should hopefully work out! Thanks again!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

From what it sounds like I wouldn't worry so much about having the puppy while in college (it sounds like you have plenty of time and energy to dedicate to the pup) but what I would worry about would be what happens after college. 

Are you 100% sure you will have a place to live that allows dogs? Are you willing to make this a 100% priority, no matter the cost?

Are you sure you'll have a job that pays enough for you to afford to live and take care of the dog?

Are you sure you won't want to travel/live abroad/join the Peace Corps/move to a tiny coop in New York City to be a starving artist/etc?

I think that as long as you don't have a crazy workload, work extra jobs, party a ton, etc you should have plenty of time to raise a puppy, just make sure you have the future planned. Once you have the dog, it is yours 100% and that is a lot of responsibility in the long term beyond just daily walks and buying food and cuddles and etc.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

*One more thing*

I've read a lot of good points here but there's one I don't think I saw. I took home my golden in April, while I was a full time student and it worked well. I am no longer going to school really and I live in a house owned with my boyfriend. However, the college I attended had a dog-free campus. It was a public school so they must allow service dogs and service dogs in training but that's it. Even therapy dogs were not allowed and if you were seen with a dog you were asked to leave. If I could, I would have taken Archer with me to class everyday but the only options were skip class, drive 15 minutes each way to let him out or rely on my 2 roommates.


----------



## Reese9 (Jan 11, 2012)

I also think it is a good idea but there are a few things to consider first - 

- Will the puppy be able to have regular potty breaks during the day while you are at school/work? How long will the puppy be home alone?

- Will you be able to bring the puppy to the vet for the first year for regular boosters, checkups, spay/neuter, etc?

- Will you be able to pay for unexpected vet expenses? And regular vet expenses? The first year of a puppies life can be pretty expensive. Exam, vaccines, dewormers, spay/neuter.. We spent a good $1000 the first year on vet bills alone. Reese ended up having giardia and coccidia (SUPER common in puppies) and we spent $400 just treating her, which took a good 2 months to completely rid of. Spay was $300. It adds up quick!

- What about other expenses? $100+ for a crate. $30+ for a bed. Toys, chews, species appropriate food? (wouldn't recommend cheap grocery store brands) 

- Do you plan on travelling after college? If so, will you have somebody to watch the dog for you? Not a good idea to kennel a dog for longer than 2 weeks or so. And it can be pricey.

- Will you have time to train the puppy? It takes a lot of time and patience. Do you have the expenses to bring the puppy to a trainer? Training classes usually last for 3-6 months depending on the dog.

- Will you be able to feed the puppy 3 times a day? It is recommended for at least the first 6 months of a puppies life to feed them 3 times daily due to nutritional needs.

- Last but not least, will you be able to give the puppy proper exercise? Puppies have a lot of pent up exercise and need daily 1+ hour walks. As somebody stated before, a tired dog is a good dog. 

I was going to school part time and working part time when I got Reese. My boyfriend and I both helped out in everything and it ended up working out wonderfully. It was a bit more expensive than we originally would have expected, but I think it was all worth it in the long run. I am going to be attending school again this fall part time as well. I tell myself everyday that I am so grateful to have Reese in my life. She really makes everything stress-free.


----------

